# Wer zahlt eigentlich Vollpreis für den aktuellen Modern Warfare???



## crysisheld (26. Oktober 2019)

*Wer zahlt eigentlich Vollpreis für den aktuellen Modern Warfare???*

Mein Fazit mal zu dem Rotzspiel, was wieder mal endlos von der Bezahlpresse gehypt wurde. London! 

Typische Gassenfeger Kampagne über die nachher Jeder reden wird oder die STürmung der Botschaft wo der Junge in den Rauch rennt und dann von dem Butcher erschossen wird. Oh man. Natürlich erkennt keiner, dass die Gegnermodelle und Autos die so rumstehen billigste niedrig Polymodelle sind. Die Texturen gehen in Ordnung aber alles mit dem die Levels (Schlauchlevels die vor Scripts nur so strotzen) gefüllt werden ist niedrig aufgelöster schnell zusammen geschusteter Low Poly Müll. Mich würds nicht wundern, wenn die Modelle einfach nur aus einem alten COD konvertiert wurden. 

Möglichst billig den ganzen Rotz produzieren und dann für unverschämt viel Geld raushauen. Aber die Konsumgeilheit der Leute lässt wohl so einiges Durchgehen. Wie oft will man dieses seit 2007 COD4 Modern Warfare Schlauchlevel System noch melken, wie oft werden von Publishern bezahlte Redakteure einen noch so großen Rotz (sei es Dirt4, dem Content beschnittenen Dirt Rally 2.0 oder auch das aktuelle Grid was mehr oder weniger ein halbes Spiel ist...) hypen bejubeln und mit Lorbeeren überschütten=? 

Schaut euch doch mal die Youtuber an, die bekommen Grid for free damit sie natürlich rausplappert "wie geil" es doch ist. Genau das gleiche in Grün bei _Modern Warfare. 

Wer diesen Rotz zum Vollpreis holt ist selber schuld. 

Also los habt ihr euren Geldbeutel RELOADED? Ist doch EhrenCODEX ElAmigos!


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (26. Oktober 2019)

Du?

Oder wie willst du es gespielt haben?


----------



## Worrel (26. Oktober 2019)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Du?
> 
> Oder wie willst du es gespielt haben?



Wieso "gespielt"? Sind Let's Plays verboten worden?


----------



## LOX-TT (26. Oktober 2019)

> Wer zahlt eigentlich Vollpreis für den aktuellen Modern Warfare???



ich 

Die Kampagne war richtig gut, die beste seit langem und grafisch hat sich auch imo was getan, auch wenn du das nicht siehst (oder sehen magst?)

Die von dir angesprochene Botschaft hatte z.B. einen Stealth-Abschnitt wo man die Assistentin des Botschafters aus dem Gebäude lotsen musste, anhand der Kameras in den Büros. 
Ein anderer Level war eine Nachtmission bei der man Geiseln finden musste im Herrenhaus des Obermotzes, die Mission hatte mit dem Licht ausknipsen ein wenig an das gute alte Splinter Cell erinnert.
Dann gabs Level wo man Undercover/Inkognito zwischen Feinden war, es gab Sniper-Abschnitte, man flog mal Drohnen oder Helis über einer Militär-Basis und sorgte für "den Tod von oben"
Dann die Flashback-Abschnitte der Geschwister, auch recht stealthi (Knast-Level, Kinder-Level)

Wenn man mit CoD allgemein Spaß haben kann, dann ist dieser Teil, zumindest im Multiplayer, absolut top.


----------



## Loosa (26. Oktober 2019)

crysisheld schrieb:


> Mein Fazit mal zu dem Rotzspiel, was wieder mal endlos von der Bezahlpresse gehypt wurde.



Nach dem Satz muss man eigentlich schon nicht mehr weiterlesen.
Was soll die miese Polemik gegen Redakteure? Und auch wenn man ein Spiel nicht ausstehen kann, muss man seine Kritik nicht so dermaßen hinrotzen wie du.

Du stehst mit deiner Meinung wohl relativ einsam da. Anscheinend findet das Spiel nicht nur die Fachpresse geil, es kommt auch bei den Spielern sehr gut an. Bei Metacritic sind etwa 190 Kommentare positiv, die meisten davon mit 10 Punkten bewertet.

Der niedrige Metascore kommt nur zustande, weil es danach enorm schnell Richtung 0 Punkte rauscht; fast ausschließlich Flame-Reviews wegen der "antirussischen Propaganda" im Spiel. Lässt man die weg, schneidet es bei den Spielern eher besser ab als die 86 der Reviews.


----------



## crysisheld (26. Oktober 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Nach dem Satz muss man eigentlich schon nicht mehr weiterlesen.
> Was soll die miese Polemik gegen Redakteure? Und auch wenn man ein Spiel nicht ausstehen kann, muss man seine Kritik nicht so dermaßen hinrotzen wie du.
> 
> Du stehst mit deiner Meinung wohl relativ einsam da. Anscheinend findet das Spiel nicht nur die Fachpresse geil, es kommt auch bei den Spielern sehr gut an. Bei Metacritic sind etwa 190 Kommentare positiv, die meisten davon mit 10 Punkten bewertet.
> ...




Genau wenn man auf so patetische USA Propaganda steht.. eehhh hüstel... wen meinst du bitte mit "Fachpresse"??? Spielemagazine die von Publishern Embargos aufgedrückt bekommen???  Fachpresse wo es schon lange bekannt ist, dass Wertungen nicht von Redakteuren bzw. Redationen diskutiert werden sondern mit dem Publisher verhandelt werden? 

Oh man du hast wohl keinen Schimmer wie es heute in der Spieleindustrie aussieht. 

Aber glaub du nur deiner Fachpresse...


----------



## McDrake (26. Oktober 2019)

crysisheld schrieb:


> Mein Fazit mal zu dem Rotzspiel, ...





crysisheld schrieb:


> Mein Fazit mal zu dem Rotzspiel, was wieder mal endlos von der Bezahlpresse gehypt wurde...





crysisheld schrieb:


> So nun habe ich den SCheiss gespielt und was soll ich sagen....





crysisheld schrieb:


> Selten so einen Schrott gespielt. ....





crysisheld schrieb:


> EA ist Scheisse!...



Aber dann in Deinem (Wiedereinsteigs-)Posting:


crysisheld schrieb:


> Hmm eigentlich nichts. Ich hatte irgendwie halt keine Lust mehr auf PCGames. Diskussionen die langweilig waren. Meine Polemik wurde falsch verstanden.....


----------



## Javata (27. Oktober 2019)

Die Kampagne habe ich noch nicht nicht durch gespielt, die ist aber für mich nur Beiwerk. Muss aber sagen bisher ist sie wirklich nicht schlecht, es gibt viele abwechslungsreiche Einlagen wie die schon erwähnte Schleichrunde und die Missionen ansich sind abwechslungsreich. Hat natürtlich die typischen CoD Schwächen wie das, ich nenne es mal, Catch-Up. (Wartet man hinter einer Stellung treffen/töten meine Freunde niemanden. Rennt man aber vor und versteckt sich verteilen meine NPC-Begleiter nur noch Kopfschüsse und folgen nach.)

Der Multiplayer macht gerade mit einigen Mitspielern im TS bisher deutlich mehr Spaß als eine ganze Handvoll der letzten Vorgänger, wobei es noch einige (typische) Schwächen beim Spawn gibt und durch Unkenntnis der Karten/Spielmodi viele der random Mitspieler einfach nur frustrierenden Unfug machen.


----------



## crysisheld (27. Oktober 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Aber dann in Deinem (Wiedereinsteigs-)Posting:



Wie Adenauer schon einst sagte... "Was kümmert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern, nichts hindert mich, weiser zu werden."


----------



## Enisra (27. Oktober 2019)

crysisheld schrieb:


> Wie Adenauer schon einst sagte... "Was kümmert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern, nichts hindert mich, weiser zu werden."



*schaut sich die Kraftausdrücke und Wortwahl an*
Naja, weise ... mal ehrlich, realy?


----------



## McDrake (27. Oktober 2019)

crysisheld schrieb:


> Wie Adenauer schon einst sagte... "Was kümmert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern, nichts hindert mich, weiser zu werden."


Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, dass du da das Zitat nicht richtig Interpretierst.


----------



## crysisheld (27. Oktober 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, dass du da das Zitat nicht richtig Interpretierst.



Mir geht es nicht um den Nachsatz, aber viele Unwissende zitieren nunmal nur "Was kümmert mich..." um den Teil geht es hier. Weise bin ich schon, zumindest überschütte ich kein Spiel was faktisch Scheisse ist mit Lorbeeren oder geben den Vollpreis dafür aus, dafür seid Ihr dann zuständig... chchchchc und lauft der Bezahlpresse mit ihren mit Publishern vereinbarten Wertungen nach...


----------



## crysisheld (27. Oktober 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> *schaut sich die Kraftausdrücke und Wortwahl an*
> Naja, weise ... mal ehrlich, realy?



Was Interessiert mich meine Wortahl... ich bin hier nicht auf der Arbeit, da muss ich nicht freundlich sein, und wenn dir die Wortwahl nicht gefällt ist das ja dein Problem.


----------



## Neawoulf (27. Oktober 2019)

crysisheld schrieb:


> faktisch Scheisse



Wie wäre es mit "faktisch Geschmackssache"? Ich kann mit Call of Duty auch seit vielen Jahren nichts anfangen (genau genommen seit der Flughafenmission in Modern Warfare 2, die ich echt daneben fand) und würde vermutlich auch mit dem neuen Teil keinen Spaß haben. Auf viele Spieler trifft das wohl nicht zu. Deine "falsch verstandene Polemik" ist in meinen Augen nur der übliche toxische Umgangston, die schon das ganze Internet überflutet und in zahlreichen Communities, auf Nachrichtenseiten und sämtlichen "sozialen" Medien für schlechte Stimmung sorgt. Sorry, aber so kommt das nun mal bei mir an. Wie wäre es stattdessen mal mit sachlicher Kritik?


----------



## Loosa (27. Oktober 2019)

crysisheld schrieb:


> Was Interessiert mich meine Wortahl... ich bin hier nicht auf der Arbeit, da muss ich nicht freundlich sein, und wenn dir die Wortwahl nicht gefällt ist das ja dein Problem.



Stimmt, das hier ist nicht Arbeit. Du bist in einem Community-Forum, zusammen mit anderen Spielefans. Da muss man nicht freundlich sein, sondern kann es. Weil hier lauter Leute sind, die ein gemeinsames Hobby teilen. 
Wenn du meinst, dass Wortwahl da egal ist, dann reflektiert das nur auf dich zurück und _ist_ dein Problem.


By the by... muss man sich wirklich anstrengen um im Job freundlich zu sein? 
Dann bin ich zum Glück in einer anderen Branche!


----------



## Rabowke (27. Oktober 2019)

crysisheld schrieb:


> Was Interessiert mich meine Wortahl... ich bin hier nicht auf der Arbeit, da muss ich nicht freundlich sein, und wenn dir die Wortwahl nicht gefällt ist das ja dein Problem.


... darf ich da kurz einhaken?

Wenn mir deine Wortwahl nicht gefällt, dann ist das sehr wohl dein Problem. Schlussendlich hast du die Regeln zur Nutzung bei Accounterstellung gelesen, verstanden und bestätigt. Nun ja, letzeres auf jedenfall, bei den anderen Dingen bin ich mir nicht sicher.

Ergänzend hierzu find ich es total "toll" von dir wie du die ganzen Release-Gruppen kennst, dafür gibt drei kleine Rabauken nach oben ... nur solltest du in Zukunft unterlassen das hier rauszuposaunen, sonst ist dein Account nicht nur wegen deiner Wortwahl weg.


----------

